# Option Code 6NR BMW Apps



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

In February when it was announced that March production 3 Series would have the 6NR BMW Apps option my client asked me to add this option for his April M3 pick up. When I attempted to add the option I discovered that it was not yet available through dealerspeed, our dealer connection to all things BMW (and where we modify the cars). So I called ED and asked what I should do to ensure that the car got the option before it went into production. I was told to add 6NF Smart Phone Integration, as this was what the 6NR would replace and would ultimately be included with the new option. 
Well my client stopped in tonight to go over some final numbers in anticipation for his upcoming signing date before his departure. I printed out a fresh invoice for us to go over together and verify all of the options


----------



## dv13 (Apr 24, 2006)

love the suspense....where do I go to see how this story ends?? Is it true that a car ordered w/6NF a few months ago but produced in March automatically receives an upgrade to 6NR?


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going to guess the way the story abruptly ended it was leading to 6NR not showing on the final invoice for his client. 

I do not believe 6NF automatically became 6NR without some interaction - I think one had to work it in and stay on it to add 6NR during the transition over the last several weeks.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliffhanger.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! Sorry I don't know what happened... The rest of the story simply went that the car did not switch to 6NR automatically, in fact it just kicked out 6NF and left nothing in it's place. Just a heads up to all of our clients and my fellow CA's to take another look at your cars ordered prior to the March changes to ensure that your cars are still built correctly. Lucky for us the M3 was only in 112 not 150 status! ED trip saved...whew...


----------



## Jybeho (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> In February when it was announced that March production 3 Series would have the 6NR BMW Apps option my client asked me to add this option for his April M3 pick up. When I attempted to add the option I discovered that it was not yet available through dealerspeed, our dealer connection to all things BMW (and where we modify the cars). So I called ED and asked what I should do to ensure that the car got the option before it went into production. I was told to add 6NF Smart Phone Integration, as this was what the 6NR would replace and would ultimately be included with the new option.
> Well my client stopped in tonight to go over some final numbers in anticipation for his upcoming signing date before his departure. I printed out a fresh invoice for us to go over together and verify all of the options


Question for you Jason. Does the 6NR option come with the snap in phone adapter, or is that need to be purchased separately? Just curious what is actually included in the 259$ charged for the option.

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

You will need to purchase a seperate adaptor for your phone. BMW Apps will come with Smartphone Integration.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

I hear that the BMW App is only operational when the vehicle is stopped? Can anyone confirm that? How about the smart phone integration?


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

ahimanic said:


> I hear that the BMW App is only operational when the vehicle is stopped? Can anyone confirm that? How about the smart phone integration?


That is only true for the Video playback app, which plays movies from the iPhone - need to be stopped for that to work in U.S. BMW Apps includes is a collection of current apps and others that will come. The smartphone integration is required (and included with 6NR) for some of the Apps. Some features just require the Apple cable connected.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ksoze said:


> That is only true for the Video playback app, which plays movies from the iPhone - need to be stopped for that to work in U.S. BMW Apps includes is a collection of current apps and others that will come. The smartphone integration is required (and included with 6NR) for some of the Apps. Some features just require the Apple cable connected.


I still don't understand the logic of that. It's still the same usb connection, so why should having the snap-in adapter matter? I'm guessing they did this so that more people would buy the smartphone integration option, which until now, was pretty much useless. Or they needed to justify charging for this option that really is just some additional software which should be part of the $2100 you spent for idrive. The only possible advantage of the snap-in connection would be providing an external antenna sginal to the phone..but that doesn't work on an iphone anyway.


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> I still don't understand the logic of that. It's still the same usb connection, so why should having the snap-in adapter matter? I'm guessing they did this so that more people would buy the smartphone integration option, which until now, was pretty much useless. Or they needed to justify charging for this option that really is just some additional software which should be part of the $2100 you spent for idrive. The only possible advantage of the snap-in connection would be providing an external antenna sginal to the phone..but that doesn't work on an iphone anyway.


Why doesn't it work on an iphone?

Some also just prefer a tidy, out-of-the-way resting spot / charging station for their phones. Not justifying the added cost, but that's my guess what BMW is banking on.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It's also a much neater integration. I personally like to avoid loose hanging wires as much as possible. The snap in adapter is a good solution.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> It's also a much neater integration. I personally like to avoid loose hanging wires as much as possible. The snap in adapter is a good solution.


Yep, no question the snap-in adapter is neater. Just questoining why its a requirement to use the ipod-out features (atleast that's how i understood the marketing materials).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

E90 Enthusiast said:


> Why doesn't it work on an iphone?
> 
> Some also just prefer a tidy, out-of-the-way resting spot / charging station for their phones. Not justifying the added cost, but that's my guess what BMW is banking on.


Well..it's out of the way anyway since its inside the center console right? As for the antenna- the iphone doesn't have a pin to provide an external antenna connection as I undestand it.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Did not want to start a new thread to ask a simple cost question (posting here and in 5 series):

According to the latest ordering guide, 6NR (BMW Apps) will add 6NF (Smartphone Integration).

So, does adding 6NR increase retail cost of car by $250.00 or by $400.00 ?

New 6NR == $250.00
Old 6NF == $150.00 (No longer shows as an option on ordering guide as of 2/17)

Anyone *KNOW *the answer?

[FWIW, the BMW BYO does both at times :dunno: Buggy software.]


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Erregend said:


> Did not want to start a new thread to ask a simple cost question (posting here and in 5 series):
> 
> According to the latest ordering guide, 6NR (BMW Apps) will add 6NF (Smartphone Integration).
> 
> ...


$250. 6NR incldes 6NF for a totla price of 250. ( I jused added it to my order, so i'm up on all the 6NR news)


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Did you see this in a VIR? I saw a VIR with both listed and neither was "N/C".

Then BYO added $400 when BMW Apps was included!

Confusing!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Erregend said:


> Did you see this in a VIR? I saw a VIR with both listed and neither was "N/C".
> 
> Then BYO added $400 when BMW Apps was included!
> 
> Confusing!


Weird...it added 250 for me :dunno: If you check BMWUSA"s build your own you'll see the same thing. Ipod integration (for $400) is required though. If you're already ponying up for the nav and the ipod they REALLY should include this at no cost.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

judyg951 has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - 6NR BMW apps update - in the F10 (2011 - Current) forum of bimmerfest - BMW Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=518218&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
My order shows as needing both options and added an additional $400 to the price of the car.
***************


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

My 535i SedanDetails
3.0 liter, 6-cylinder engine with TwinPower Turbo technology
Rear-wheel drive
See all standard features

Base MSRP
$50,100

Titanium Silver Metallic
$550

Black Leatherette
$0

Dark wood trim
$0

*Navigation system*
*$1,900*

*iPod and USB adapter*
*$400*

Destination & Handling:
$875

Total MSRP as Built*$53,825*

Lease Offer starting at $639/month

----------------------
Add only BMW Apps
---------------------
My 535i SedanDetails
3.0 liter, 6-cylinder engine with TwinPower Turbo technology
Rear-wheel drive
See all standard features

Base MSRP
$50,100
.
Titanium Silver Metallic
$550

Black Leatherette
$0

Dark wood trim
$0

Navigation system
$1,900

*BMW Apps
$250*

iPod and USB adapter
$400

Destination & Handling:
$875

Total MSRP as Built*$54,225*

Lease Offer starting at $639/month


<<<<<<<<< $400.00 increase >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Weird..that doesn't happen with the 3 series. Seems like it must be a mistake though.


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> Well..it's out of the way anyway since its inside the center console right? As for the antenna- the iphone doesn't have a pin to provide an external antenna connection as I undestand it.


Interesting, I didn't realize that. And disappointing...


----------



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

My M3 order sheet has both added for 250+150. When I put my order in, in Dec, the apps were not offered.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Erregend said:


> My 535i SedanDetails
> 3.0 liter, 6-cylinder engine with TwinPower Turbo technology
> Rear-wheel drive
> See all standard features
> ...


Just saw your post, but am a little confused... I may be able to clear something up for you (if you haven't already). 6NR BMW Apps, as of March 1, 2011 production, includes the Smart Phone Integration at $250 TOTAL. So if you ordered your car prior to March 1st, this may be why you are seeing a charge for both... No worries though, your car would not have been built prior to 03/01/11 with 6NR, so when it shows up you won't be charged for both.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Just saw your post, but am a little confused... I may be able to clear something up for you (if you haven't already). 6NR BMW Apps, as of March 1, 2011 production, includes the Smart Phone Integration at $250 TOTAL. So if you ordered your car prior to March 1st, this may be why you are seeing a charge for both... No worries though, your car would not have been built prior to 03/01/11 with 6NR, so when it shows up you won't be charged for both.


Jason, 
I think what I was seeing on BYO site was just a bug that has been fixed.
However here is my latest VIR, dated Monday, March 14th!


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

The 6NF charge will be zeroed out after production and before delivery. Here is mine while on a boat headed to east coast for delivery:


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

On a whim, I had my dealer remove both 6NF and 6NR from the order and save.

Then I had him add ONLY 6NR and the system added 6NF back as "N/C".

I am good now.


----------

